# Bolt with TCL tvs



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

looking to buy new 65" TCL tv, will the bolt remote control all the functions on the tcl tv (tcl has a roku interface). I need this setup to be as easy as possible for my wife, she hates multiple remotes for tvs, streamers, soundbars, etc.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

That seems unlikely...

Why wouldn't you just program a Harmony Remote to accomplish what you want?

-KP


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

wthomas69 said:


> looking to buy new 65" TCL tv, will the bolt remote control all the functions on the tcl tv (tcl has a roku interface). I need this setup to be as easy as possible for my wife, she hates multiple remotes for tvs, streamers, soundbars, etc.


My understanding is no, but the TiVo remote can be programmed to control the power, volume/mute, and input selection on the TCL TV. For power and volume/mute, the TiVo remote could also (separately or concurrently) be programmed to control a soundbar. You can also set the default input to the TiVo at power up, so if you only ever wanted to use the TiVo and access the TiVo apps, you wouldn't need any other remote.

To control the TCL/Roku functions (selecting/using the TCL/Roku apps, changing TCL/Roku settings, etc.), you would need to use the TCL TV remote.

Disclaimer: I have a Roamio and 3-year old TCL TV, but I think the answer would be the same.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

wthomas69 said:


> looking to buy new 65" TCL tv, will the bolt remote control all the functions on the tcl tv (tcl has a roku interface). I need this setup to be as easy as possible for my wife, she hates multiple remotes for tvs, streamers, soundbars, etc.


Not quite. I have a TCL Roku TV myself. The TiVo remote can turn the TV on, adjust volume and switch the input. It won't control any of the Roku menus. You still have to grab the Roku (TV) remote to use any of the streaming apps. Likewise, the Roku remote won't control anything on the TiVo so you have to grab the TiVo remote when you want to watch that.

Although one nice thing is there's a setting to always switch to the TiVo when turning the TV on. And pressing "Home" on the Roku remote always brings you to the main Roku screen, so you don't really ever need to switch inputs. For the most part, just grab the remote you want and go.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

kpeters59 said:


> Why wouldn't you just program a Harmony Remote to accomplish what you want?


Agreed. If you are going to spend $500 on a TV, spend $40 on a 650 to replace the remotes.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

elorimer said:


> Agreed. If you are going to spend $500 on a TV, spend $40 on a 650 to replace the remotes.


I have just this setup TCL Roku TV and Bolt. Above is spot on. I also have a Harmony 650 in the room but I much prefer the native remotes for each of the TiVo and Roku and rarely pick up the 650. I was actually thinking just today how nice it would be if the TiVo remote could be used with the Roku interface...

But it really is simple for the wife: if she wants to use the TiVo (including its apps), just use the TiVo remote to power everything on, the TiVo remote input button to switch inputs to TiVo (vs Roku home) and she is set. If you want to use a streaming channel/app from Roku, just use the Roku remote.

Less simple, but more full featured would be always using Roku for *all* apps


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

dslunceford said:


> Less simple, but more full featured would be always using Roku for *all* apps


Until TiVo comes out with their Roku app.
Finally some TiVo Apps for Roku, Apple TV and FireTV


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

dslunceford said:


> But it really is simple for the wife: if she wants to use the TiVo (including its apps), just use the TiVo remote to power everything on, the TiVo remote input button to switch inputs to TiVo (vs Roku home) and she is set. If you want to use a streaming channel/app from Roku, just use the Roku remote.


Wow!

I've programmed a lot of remotes and what you just described is commonly what I'm solving...

To me, "simple" is picking up the Harmony and pressing the Watch TiVo button.

That's it.

Then, If you prefer, use the TiVo remote to operate the TiVo and Volume. Or not.

When you want a Roku app, pick up the Harmony and choose Activity "Netflix" or other shortcut.

Then, use the Roku remote, if you prefer. Or not.

Happy Wife, Happy Life, so 'they' say.

-KP


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My TCL Roku tv is used for Tivo and Tivo only. I sometimes wish I could just turn on the tv and see the Bolt w/o messing with the Roku remote or interface.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> My TCL Roku tv is used for Tivo and Tivo only. I sometimes wish I could just turn on the tv and see the Bolt w/o messing with the Roku remote or interface.


You can. Just program your TiVo remote to power on the TV and change the "power-on" input in the TV settings to make the TiVo input the default.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

pfiagra said:


> You can. Just program your TiVo remote to power on the TV and change the "power-on" input in the TV settings to make the TiVo input the default.


Thank you kindly. I will do that now.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

kpeters59 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Happy Wife, Happy Life, so 'they' say.
> 
> -KP


This.  I've had multiple Harmony remotes, the MX-500 (loved the macros on that), and other integrated remotes but my wife simply won't use them. I still have an 880 as my main remote in the theater (but it's not long for this world; I wish I could cannibalize my other 880 to get one with fully working buttons).

I don't understand how following icons or reading activity descriptions, etc is a hassle, but she can't/won't do it. For her it's "simple" to just pick up the TiVo remote, hit power, hit input twice and go. My kids rarely use the TiVo remote...they go straight for the Roku TV remote and select Netflix or Hulu and go.

[Oh, and unfortunately, I can't set the Power On to go straight to TiVo. When I do so, the audio from receiver sometimes changes properly, sometimes does not. It's a weird thing where ARC should work, but doesn't...video swaps fine on the input change no problem, but audio sometimes does, sometimes stays on the Roku TV (vs cable TV/Sat input). Easier to say "swap input to TiVo on the TiVo remote" then "turn on, if no sound, swap to input to Home then swap input back to TiVo."]


----------

